# Name change on car rental



## Dori (Jan 23, 2006)

We are going to Florida next week and the couple we are supposed to be traveling with may be unable to come.  The car rental has been booked in their name.  Is there a penalty for a name change on the rental?  Will we still be able to get the car at the same rate as was originally booked?  TIA for your advice.

Dori


----------



## Armada (Jan 23, 2006)

I've only had one experience with this myself.  I had a Hertz reservation. When I showed up to pick up the car, I had forgotten my drivers license at home.  They switched the reservation to my wife on the spot without a change in rate.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 23, 2006)

I have had a similar Hertz experience. However, where the other couple won't show up, there is a good chance the reservation will be canceled and you'll have to pay whatever the rate is at the time without an advance reservation. Probably big bucks, assuming they have cars available for those without a reservation. 

Thus, I would ask the other couple to call the company to request a name change and (just in case) make your own backup reservation.


----------



## Dori (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for your advice.  I reserved a backup rental (at considerably more $$) just in case our other reservation won't be valid when I try to switch names.  I did the booking, so I'm going to try to modify the name if I can.  Wish me luck!

Dori


----------



## Spence (Jan 24, 2006)

I booked Hertz in my name recently and my BIL was going to use it.  I was there and changed the name on the spot, no problem, no change in fee.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 24, 2006)

That's three-for-three, Spence, with Hertz. In all three situations, the original renter was present at check-in to authorize a name change.

The differences in the OP's situation is that the original renter won't be present at check-in and it's apparently not Hertz. Thus, we don't know what the rental company's policy is. And will the rental company allow a person to assume someone else's reservation? (What if the original renter showed up later insisting that there was no authority to give his rental reservation away?) 

Good luck, Dori. It appears you are protected, no matter what happens!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Tuggers:

When we were in Palm Springs, our National car rental was booked and paid for by my friend, Kathleen.

She phoned them to notify there were would be another driver of the vehicle - me.

I had to drive to the National car rental office at the Palm Springs Airport,
give them my DRIVER'S LICENSE and PASSPORT;  (along with the original paperwork that my friend Kathleen had ) then I had to sign the
forms.  There was no charge for this; it was just the incovenience.

I would suggest you bring along your drivers' license and photo ID, and credit card,  just to
be sure.

Good luck
Patricia


----------



## Spence (Jan 24, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> That's three-for-three Spence, with Hertz. In all three situations, the original renter was present at check-in to authorize a name change.
> 
> The differences in the OP's situation is that the original renter won't be present at check-in and it's apparently not Hertz. Thus, we don't know what the rental company's policy is. And will the rental company allow a person to assume someone else's reservation? (What if the original renter showed up later insisting that there was no authority to give his rental reservation away?)
> 
> Good luck, Dori. It appears you are protected, no matter what happens!



I gave the specifics of my situation, I realize they do not exactly match the OP.  In getting a backup reservation she is protecting herself.  If I were the OP I would weekly check for price changes for that new reservation in the OP's name.  I would also, after trying to change the name with the company over the phone for the same price... if I had no success I would carry a signed letter from the person on the original reservation.


----------

